# I have a empty never used 5 gallon fish tank NR



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

I need recommendations for a new 5 gallon tank. I have a filter and all the basics just need fish. And how many of them and others I can keep I am also buying another this weekend.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

You could very safely keep a single betta (males are more popular because they have more ornate fins, but females are just as hardy) with something like a ghost shrimp in there.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, are there anything else?

Betta's don't really interest me.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Bettas and Corys would do well but you're not interested in bettas so try some shrimp and mollies. You could get away with having 4 mollies 2 corys and some ghost shrimp but bettas would do well. How can you not be interested in bettas?


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Betta man said:


> Bettas and Corys would do well but you're not interested in bettas so try some shrimp and mollies. You could get away with having 4 mollies 2 corys and some ghost shrimp but bettas would do well. How can you not be interested in bettas?


Bettas personally are not my type of fish. I don't like their long tails. There so pretty and I wold hate to see one with a chipped tail so I don't buy them. I might buy one for my other tank though and buy some non-tail nippers. Thanks for the suggestions.

I googled Cory's and I remember having some when I was little. I think three striped cory. Are those good to put in the tank?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Mollies can be quite large; some of the biggest females grow to 4 inches. To keep the happiest mollies, you will need something closer to 30 gallons. 

Why not choose a smaller relative -- i.e. the platy? Platys require far less space, and unlike mollies, are not particularly susceptible to disease if the water quality is less than ideal. 

If you had a 30 gallon 5 years ago...then you would have had it when you were 7, right? I can still remember most of my fish when I was that age, so can you remember roughly what was stocked in that tank?


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, just don't know the name lol. You can let this die. I have an idea on what to get and I will see if I can get any good shots. 

Off topic: Last night me and my dad went fishing and we caught some big striped bass. 

The link is messy because I copied it off my dads facebook: http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...91974917340_1178657724_31677613_3757283_n.jpg


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Could I keep guppies? I have a neighbor getting rid of some.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes! Guppies will do fine in a five gallon.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

White clouds are another good try if you don't want to use a heater.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Betta man said:


> Bettas and Corys would do well but you're not interested in bettas so try some shrimp and mollies. You could get away with having 4 mollies 2 corys and some ghost shrimp but bettas would do well. How can you not be interested in bettas?


I actually think that would be too much! That would be close to pushing it in a ten gallon...

I agree with humdedum, platies or guppies would be better. Not only for their size, but for their water preferences. Mollies do fine in freshwater, but prefer brackish.

elitesrock, as long as you keep the water conditions healthy and don't have too powerful a filter or any sharp objects in your tank, a betta's fins would be fine. They have tons of personality once you put them in a tank 5 gallons or larger!


----------

